# CarsDirect vs Dealership Fleet Department



## arplayer2k (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am looking to buy a 2004/2005 M3 Coupe. I was speaking to several dealerships, and I guess the consensus was that the pricing I have received from CarsDirect.com was way off!?

This is how I had the car configured:
-2004/2005 M3 Coupe
-6 speed manual
-Navagation
-Xenons
-Moonroof
-Premium Package
-Leather Interior
-Harmon Kardon Sound (Is this necessary if I will be getting aftermarket speakers?)

Interior Color(s):
-Black
-Grey

Exterior Color(s):
-Imola Red
-Jet Black
-Carbon Black Metallic
-Mystic Blue

Now CarsDirect quoted me something like:
MSRP Price: $55,470
Invoice Price: $51,247

and the dealerships were around:
$56,000-$57,000

I was hoping to get it for around $52,000 and put a down payment of $10,000 - $15,000.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Did you configure the car on bmwusa.com? That'll give you the MSRP.


----------

